# African Grey tatty feathers



## AfricanGrey (Jun 13, 2021)

Has anyone experienced this with their Grey? He's going through a molt but I've noticed his feathers deteriorating this year. He has regular fruit and veg, is now on a 70/20/10% mix of Hagen Hari Tropical Lifetime Sticks with seeds and nuts and his fresh fruit and veg. I say now as he previously didn't have the Hagen but was on Zupreem every other feed. 
He absolutely hates being sprayed or misted and gets very noisy and stressed if I even as much show him the bottle but I have bought feather sprays suitable for AGs.
He preens how I would expect, doesn't pluch Feathers and has plenty of toys, fuss and time outside of his cage.








Feathers apart he's talkative, active and seems very content.


----------

